# Monitor heater



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Post the model and serial #. Also google it and info/specs may show up.


----------



## lemp9 (Sep 22, 2010)

We have a Monitor GF3800 propane heater and have been having problems with error messages. E13 and E17. We just paid a heating specialist (Lets leave names out of post, to protect the site from law suits) nearly $300 to service and fix the problem. But, the error messages continue. And, DPL has thrown up his hands - he is unable to fix the problem. 

Winter in the Catskill Mountains is just around the corner and we are very concerned about not having heat for my family. 

1) Is their a local Monitor "specialist" that can help to fix the problem - it seems clear thatLets leave names out of post, to protect the site from law suits is not that individual?
2) Is it ethical for Lets leave names out of post, to protect the site from law suits to take nearly $300 from us and not resolve the problem - or at least offer a concession. Again, he admits he is unable to fix the problem.

I understand you are quite busy this time of year but PLEASE get back to me with some help on this. 

A concerned Monitor owner,

Tim Lempke
PO Box 82 / 4308 Route 23C
Jewett, NY 12444
518-734-4502


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Please don't post company names. The site doesn't want to be sued.

Did you can the company that installed or sold you this unit? If it was the named company. Are there any other companies around you that also are dealers for this brand.


----------



## benkirkpatrick (Nov 28, 2010)

*Monitor GF 3800*

I am also having problems with a propane Monitor that was working for a year and recently is having trouble igniting, giving a E13 code. It fires up sometimes, other times not after several attempts. So far turning off and on has solved the problem, but have come home to a cold house a couple times now. Any ideas?


----------



## djhblank (Feb 5, 2011)

*Monitor Heat*

My husband and I have heated our 2000 sq/ft home with the same Monitor MPI 41 for some 15 plus years now. Unfortunately, we are not do it yourselfers since we know little about these things, but I do have a manual and looked inside. It mentioned the unit has an overheat prevention automatic shut off capability. the correction for this was to remove the Louver (front panel of the unit) and remove any accumulation of dust or other matter that may be covering the burn chamber and the heat exchangers inside the heater. After doing this, if the unit still overheats to contact your MPI dealer. Also, the troubleshooting guide is fairly limited since these were fairly new to the market when I got it. The area that addresses the heater extinguishing after lighting suggests an air pocket in the fuel line or of course out of fuel altoghther. The recommendation is to press the fuel set lever on the lower right hand side of the cabinet and release it slowly 2 or 3 times. We have had little maintenance on our unit but what I remember is having to replace a burn pan and the wick. Other than that, it is an awesome unit. Good Luck to you, I hope this helps.........


----------



## puddinpop32713 (Feb 5, 2011)

*MPI 40 montor heater wont run I primed it what else could i do was working fine now all it dose is flash please help *


----------



## djhblank (Feb 5, 2011)

*Monitor Heater*

We have experienced the "flashing" lights and interrupted service as well. We have done a few things, first, change the filter at the tank. Sometimes the sediment from the tank or any condensation in the tank can interrupt operation. Bleed the kerosene line if your tank was low and there was a possibility of condensation building within the tank. The only other things we have ever done was to replace the burn pan and wick, which we had done by a professional since we were really not comfortable doing it ourself. We have had this unit for 15 plus years and it heats our 2000 sq ft home quite well. The manual that came with the unit is pretty basic, there are no error codes listed, just a general list of "troubles" and "repairs". Also, you might want to question if you received bad Kero! Good Luck to you!


----------

